# Preaching, Proselytizing, And Missionary Work In Sikhism



## Admin (Sep 30, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-08d2b472-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=61__zoneid=3__cb=d5e94e3e6a__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fkhalsaaid.org%2F"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/d553847e166d22bb9f362b94812220b2.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=71__zoneid=40__cb=a9b258a187__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.punjabipaintings.com"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/5bf7e87588f6735ad74c95877c463a49.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=72__zoneid=41__cb=d8eb5293b9__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.goldentempleamritsar.co.uk"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/079d79d4e7b9d385d1a443bf135e34bb.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=38__zoneid=2__cb=09deccaec8__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.turbanhut.com"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/e84a93f6a80605ca3cd14d26d38b72ea.jpg" /></a><br /><font size="2"><strong>Support Our Sponsors&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/view.php?pg=sponsor-sikh-philosophy-network">Your Business Logo Here! Instantly Reach 13,000+ Members, For More Info Click Here!</a></strong></font><br /><br /></tr></td><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="235" height="150" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg"></a><br /><br /><font size="1"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password? Click Here to Recover!</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">You Must Login To Share Your Views in The Forum</a>.</strong></font><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i>Editorial</i>: Well proselytizing has become a bad name, because of the techniques used, and the attitudes shown, by the people who practice it now a days. However, sharing your faith with others , specially , if your faith is as beautiful and as sound as Sikhi , is something that ought to be done. The Guru may call those He wants , however, I believe there is no reason to doubt He is calling every one, now calling is not forcing, but calling He is. People have to be faced with clear choices and informed so that they can choose accordingly. Remember Sikh Gurus shared their faith. Those who heard the call and accepted it became Sikhs, if that had not happened we would not be having this, very long conversation.<br /><br />So here are a few questions that follow for discussion.<br /><br />   1. Should missionary work be pursued more energetically by Sikhs?<br />   2. Who should be the audience to receive the message of Guru Nanak?<br />   3. Should greater efforts toward the conversion of non-Sikhs to Sikhism be pursued?<br />   4. What does the word "proselytizing" mean to Sikhs? Is it different from the meaning in other religions (e.g., Islam or Christianity)?<br />   5. Do Sikh missionary colleges have a vital role to play?<br /><br />In so many words -- Should Sikhs spread the philosophy of Guru Nanak far and wide?<br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/29421-preaching-proselytizing-and-missionary-work-sikhism.html">Preaching, Proselytizing, and Missionary Work in Sikhism</a> <i></i><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><strong>Sikh Philosophy Network</strong><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">Donate to SPN.</a> :: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a> :: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/view.php?pg=sponsor-sikh-philosophy-network">Sponsor SPN & Instantly Reach Over One Million Visitors</a><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 01-Oct-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 22-Sep-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32417">A Sikh man with an English girl</a><br /></td>	<td>jane2010</td>	<td>01-Oct-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>147</td>	<td>02:44 AM, 01-Oct-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32440">When Kalmadi's night out turned into nightmare</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>22:36 PM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32439">Ayodhya verdict: Babri mosque built at Ram birthplace</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>23:09 PM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32438">Ayodhya Verdict:   Disputed Land Split Into 3 Parts</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>17:35 PM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32436">Heavy security for India Ayodhya site ruling</a><br /></td>	<td>Seeker9</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>15:59 PM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32435">Federal Government Charges that Sikh Coalition Client Harassed by Managers and Customers, Barred From Wearing Turban, Then Fired</a><br /></td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>58</td>	<td>09:17 AM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32434">The last of the second world war Sikh RAF fighter pilots (VIDEO)</a><br /></td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>09:10 AM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32425">Operation BlueDisgrace: from an Interview with Giani Pitam Singh ji</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>58</td>	<td>03:46 AM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32424">Harrow urges to consider NON halal meat</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>84</td>	<td>02:47 AM, 01-Oct-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32423">No place for outsiders</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>35</td>	<td>03:37 AM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32422">Court resumes recording of statements in ’84 Sikh riots</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>03:35 AM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32421">Atheism and God</a><br /></td>	<td>polpol</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>78</td>	<td>05:58 AM, 01-Oct-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32432">Are the important scriptures of world religions simply opinions?</a><br /></td>	<td>sunmukh</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>64</td>	<td>12:28 PM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32420">Anti-outsourcing Bill dies a quiet death in the US</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>02:37 AM, 30-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32419">American Convert Sues Employer</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>29-Sep-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>22:49 PM, 29-Sep-2010</td>	<td>karam</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29421">Should missionary work be pursued more energetically by Sikhs?</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, Why Not! </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="45" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No! </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Unsure</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="0" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 22-Sep-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>111 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>93 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>432 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

